# Wreck Class 23-25 November 08



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

I will be teaching a PADI Wreck Specialty class. For someone just looking to collect cards, this isn't the class for you. This class will teach you the basics of diving a wreck, basic mapping, and limited penetration. We will do extensive reel work and cover specific techniques for deep water and wreck diving self-rescue. We will tackle a classroom session on the night of the 23rd, and do an inshore trip on the 24th. On the 25th, we will dive the USS Oriskany. You will need two lights for the class. You are encouraged to have your own reel, but I have plenty for use in the class. For more details, PM me or call MBT at 850.455.7702


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like an exellent class Josh!


----------



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

The last few have been a blast!I think the guys I've taught have really improved their skills as safe divers!


----------

